# One of the Lies Behind fdr's Concentration Camps



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII. 

The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation. 

Ringle Report on Japanese Internment


"(h) That, in short, the entire "Japanese Problem" has been magnified out of its true proportion, largely because of the physical characteristics of the people; that it is no more serious that the problems of the German, Italian, and Communistic portions of the United States population, and, finally that it should be handled on the basis of the individual, regardless of citizenship, and not on a racial basis."


The only other US President to operate CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the US was also a democrat, but nowhere near the scale of the criminal fdr's unconstitutional outrage. Leaving aside his economic irresponsibility; personal immorality, dishonesty, and racism, there is nothing the mindless roosevelt nuthuggers can point to that could possibly mitigate a fundamentally unAmerican crime like that committed by the worst villain to ever sully our White House.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2016)

SO what? 

Here's the thing. The Germans and Italians, besides being much larger ethnic groups, weren't the ones who bombed Pearl Harbor.  

The very fact Trump can propel himself to the top of the GOP heap playing on fears of Mexicans and Muslims today gives you an idea of what FDR was dealing with in 1942. People were damned scared.  the looked out at that big Pacific Ocean and for all they knew, a Japanese Battleship could show up off the coast and start shelling them.  

We didn't slaughter the Japanese. We relocated them out of a possible war zone, and most of them were released within a year.  

Y'all need to quit whining about it.  Other ethnicities have much more valid complaints.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> SO what?
> 
> Here's the thing. The Germans and Italians, besides being much larger ethnic groups, weren't the ones who bombed Pearl Harbor.
> 
> ...



This was racist Jim Crow America
Germans and Italians looked like regular Americans should

Japanese did not....guess who got sent away?

In 1942 America, very few citizens complained, Congress supported it and the Supreme Court didn't care


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh well, everything's ok then. You are not an American.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

In 1942, the US was not a bed of racial harmony and understanding

Blacks were officially designated second class citizens, Mexicans were outcasts, Japanese and Chinese were tolerated as long as they kept to themselves and knew their place

When the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor ....guess who was the most hated ethnic group?

Should FDR have stood up for their Constitutional rights as citizens?
In retrospect, 75 years later, he should have

Politically and socially....he had little choice


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2016)

Well the SC said it was OK so who gives a shit, right?
Fuckin statists


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> In 1942, the US was not a bed of racial harmony and understanding
> 
> Blacks were officially designated second class citizens, Mexicans were outcasts, Japanese and Chinese were tolerated as long as they kept to themselves and knew their place
> 
> ...


 Yea, the government was a crackpot of racism and shit. And dumbfucks like you want to give them MORE power.
You are the definition of STUPID


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2016)

Lefties ignore history worse than they do biology.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In 1942, the US was not a bed of racial harmony and understanding
> ...



The government reflected the society that elected them

That society was not too tolerant of the Japanese after Pearl Harbor


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 You are the definition of STUPID


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ...
> 
> Politically and socially....he had little choice




That is complete and utter apologist bullshit.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...


Your ignorance of history is astounding.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 20, 2016)

We can't blame FDR, it was the military generals who encouraged him to lock up the  Japanese,
esp. Karl Robin Bendetsen.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> We can't blame FDR, it was the military generals who encouraged him to lock up the  Japanese,
> esp. Karl Robin Bendetsen.






Bullshit. He had the information.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We can't blame FDR, it was the military generals who encouraged him to lock up the  Japanese,
> ...



I know but he went with the head military people (some of who were racist and filled with hatred) and well the non Japanese public fear of Japanese people, which was as we now know  *was unwarranted even at the time.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Oh well, everything's ok then. You are not an American.



You are engaged in the Fallacy of Present-ism.

I had to tell one of the commenters the same thing on his remarks in the "Jackie Robinson" documentary by Burns.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> SO what?
> 
> Here's the thing. The Germans and Italians, besides being much larger ethnic groups, weren't the ones who bombed Pearl Harbor.
> 
> ...



What's your favorite thing about FDR?

Putting Americans with slanted eyes in concentration camps?
Inviting the 1936 Olympics team to the White House while telling Jessie Owens to stay home because he is black?
Gutting the military so much 3 nations declared war on us?
Sending Jews who fled Hitler back to Europe?
Appointing a KKK member to the Supreme Court?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...



'the worst villain to ever sully our White House'

I have no problem with attacking FDR for the internment camps- they were everything you said- and more. And unfortunately FDR's policy reflected the mood of the American people. I have yet to meet anyone who lived in that era who disagreed with the internment camps. In hindsight they were vile- at the time- most Americans thought they were a great idea- just like at one time Americans approved of slavery.

And if that were the whole of what FDR did then you would be correct. But FDR is remembered as one of our greatest Presidents for what he accomplished- not for his mistakes.

He led the United States to victory in World War 2- and all that entailed. 

He led the United States out of the Depression- and likely prevented violent revolts in the process- when he was elected the United States was already experiencing armed insurrections because of the Depression.
He established Social Security, Unemployment benefits, and the GI Bill. 

He stabilized our banking system- and protected Americans- with the bank depositors insurance.
I don't know of a single President I can't find at least one policy to attack- and at least one to applaud.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> We didn't slaughter the Japanese. We relocated them out of a possible war zone, and most of them were released within a year.
> 
> Y'all need to quit whining about it.  Other ethnicities have much more valid complaints.



Yeah, they were ripped from their homes at gun point, deprived their civil rights, held prisoner in sub par conditions.

What a bunch of fucking whiners.

Can we do that to you and your family for no other reason than what you look like?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> We can't blame FDR, it was the military generals who encouraged him to lock up the  Japanese,
> esp. Karl Robin Bendetsen.



Certainly we can blame FDR for it.

Ultimately it was his decision.

The OP is absolutely correct that the camps were gross violations of Americans rights- and totally unjustified- even if they reflected popular sentiment. FDR didn't need to bow to pressure from the West Coast authorities.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> We can't blame FDR, it was the military generals who encouraged him to lock up the  Japanese,
> esp. Karl Robin Bendetsen.


 He was the President. Lets be REAL, ok?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...


Those are certainly all yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2016)

The Republican governor of California demanded FDR issue orders.

So did his top military advisers.

But the far right does like them sum dictator.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Republican governor of California demanded FDR issue orders.
> 
> So did his top military advisers.
> 
> But the far right does like them sum dictator.


Link?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We can't blame FDR, it was the military generals who encouraged him to lock up the  Japanese,
> ...



All presidents do what the military generals suggest. He made the call , but it was a call most likely anyone in his position would of made.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...



"Gutting the military"

See here is the thing about you anti-FDR nutjobs. There are legitimate issues to attack FDR for- but then you just go all stupid, and reflect that it isn't really about FDR- it is because you dislike his policies.

After World War 1, the United States underwent a rapid demilitarization. In the 1930's, after Roosevelt came to power, there was at first a gradual build up the United States military- and then a rush starting in 1939 as Roosevelt(often at odds with Congress) pushed to build our military up to deal with the increasing threat from Germany, Italy and Japan. 

WWII: Mobilization

And Japan didn't attack the United States because they thought our military was too weak- it was the other way around.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

The Rape of Nanking was real and preceded Pearl Harbor. Japanese atrocities being committed against Americans at the time of the internments are legendary. The murder, torture and enslavement of Americans in the Philippines was going on during that period. Does the term "Bataan Death March" mean anything? And less than one month after the internment camps began, Japan invaded and occupied  Alaskan islands specifically for the purpose of establishing bases to be used for attacking the west coast of America.
Historical events have to be put in perspective of the culture and circumstances of the era they occur. American was in danger and under threat. The guy in charge decided not to take any chances or gamble with America's security. The result was that no acts of sabotage were successfully conducted on the west coast during the Japanese internment period.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


All Presidents do what the military suggests!?

What else you going to pull out of your ass today?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes- but it was the wrong call.

Not only is it appropriate to look at the issue honestly- it is important to keep that in mind when people start talking about the threat dejure- and putting them in camps- whether it is Mexicans or Muslims. 

The United States finally apologized for our actions under Ronald Reagan- and it was the right thing to do- a country should acknowledge its mistakes. We are among the rare countries that has.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...


6500 German citizens were still held in 1946. Remind me how many Japanese were held that long?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Fact remains FDR left our military so decimated three nations felt comfortable enough to declare war on us.
And stop trying to blame the Democrat controlled Congress for his actions.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...




Don't forget the Tuskegee experiments, prolonging the Great Depression, or violating his wedding vows with great regularity.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Held on charges, not for simply being of German ancestry or having a certain physical appearance.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Then why weren't all those of Japanese ancestry on Hawaii thrown into fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Stop pulling crap out of your ass and calling it honey.

The fact is that FDR led the United States to the largest expansion of the military in our history- despite the isolationist attitude of much of the United States.

The fact is that our military in December 1941 was the largest it had been since the end of World War 1. Perhaps the most stupid thing Hitler ever did was declare war on the United States- without that FDR would have been hard pressed to assist Europe in defeating Hitler- but he did- and because of American intervention, Hitler was defeated in the West.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

FDR’s Solicitor General Withheld Evidence in Japanese Internment Cases


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



'Tuskegee experiments'?

I know you just have a hard on for FDR but why bother to lie about him when you are correct about the Japanese Internement camps.

The Tuskegee experiments went from 1932- the year before Roosevelt was President- until 1972- 20 odd years after he died.  Certainly a blemish on the United States but FDR did not initiate them, or participate in them in any way other than the experiments happened under his administration as it did under Truman's and Eisenhower's. 

'prolonging the Great Depression' There are some who make that claim. There is no disputing though that FDR did lead the country out of the Great Depression.

'infidelity'- We have a leading GOP candidate who is on his third wife and cheated on his previous wives. FDR was no better- or worse- when it comes to faithfulness than many of our Presidents.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ......
> 
> The Tuskegee experiments went from 1932- the year before Roosevelt was President- until 1972- 20 odd years after he died.  Certainly a blemish on the United States but FDR did not initiate them, or participate in them in any way other than the experiments happened under his administration as it did under Truman's and Eisenhower's.......




Did they, or did they not, take place during the entirety of his time in office?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ...... There is no disputing though that FDR did lead the country out of the Great Depression........




Of course there is disputing of it. He made it worse, longer, and did NOT end it. The end of WWII ended the Great Depression, not that irresponsible, arrogant scumbag fdr.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> .....
> 
> 'infidelity'- We have a leading GOP candidate who is on his third wife and cheated on his previous wives. FDR was no better- or worse- when it comes to faithfulness than many of our Presidents.





Is this the "everyone else did it!" excuse? Really? Try it the next time you are pulled over for speeding.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ...... There is no disputing though that FDR did lead the country out of the Great Depression........
> ...



LOL- yeah according to the rabid FDR haters like you. 

What did the United States do in World War 2 that ended the Great Depression?

Massive government spending and massive government employment. 

And who led all of that?

FDR.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



LOL- if you want to attack FDR for being unfaithful- go for it.  

That you consider that as objectionable as Japanese internment camps just shows what a nutjob you are.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



Did FDR ever order the experiments to take place?


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

The internment of Japanese during WWII prevented Japanese-sponsored sabotage from being inflicted on the west coast of America. Proof that the country did the right thing is found in the prevention of those acts of sabotage from ever happening. It didn't stop the Japanese from trying, however. The Japanese actively  prepared for sabotage and attack during the entire time American Japanese were being detained and kept away from sensitive facilities and military installations.  The proof of these efforts is the invasion of Alaska and the attack by balloon bombs, two situations and occurrences that are generally forgotten and ignored today.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie .



Who still does?

Is there a single biography on FDR in the last 20 years that has made that claim?

That was addressed by the United States government over 20 years ago

The Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians held investigative hearings in eleven U.S. cities, at which over 750 individuals gave testimony of their experiences during and after the war.* In 1983, the Commission published its findings in the report Personal Justice Denied, writing that the displacement of Japanese Americans during the war had been the result of "race prejudice, war hysteria and a failure of political leadership" and recommending monetary reparations be made to former internees*. Although the bill to issue a formal apology and implement the CWRIC's recommendations, introduced in 1987, faced heavy resistance from President Reagan and Senate Republicans opposed to increased federal spending, it was signed into law on August 10, 1988


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> The proof of these efforts is the invasion of Alaska and the attack by balloon bombs, two situations and occurrences that are generally forgotten and ignored today.



Okay I am curious- balloon bombs I know about- what has that got to do with American citizens of Japanese origin?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




The Germans and the Japanese.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Japanese in Japan hide their shameful and animalistic history during WWII from their children. Do Japanese Americans  do the same? Do Japanese Americans know how truly horrible and sadistic the WWII Japanese generation of Japan
 was?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The issue is not with the detainment of either German or Japanese citizens- but the detainment of American citizens.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So you believe that the Germans and the Japanese controlled the United States government.

You anti-FDR nutjobs are always hilarious.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Japanese in Japan hide their shameful and animalistic history during WWII from their children. Do Japanese Americans  do the same? Do Japanese Americans know how truly horrible and sadistic the WWII Japanese generation of Japan
> was?



Why would they? Japanese Americans in World War 2 fought honorably and with distinction for the United States.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...



It was another dark history of this fine nation which those involved were compensated and apologized to...

Senate Votes to Compensate Japanese-American Internees

Now does this make it any better?

No.

Should we forget the past?

No.

With that I will admit what FDR and the American Public did was wrong, but does that excuse Trump?

In my opinion no!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie .
> ...




Some people who post on this site. Check out the 'Camp' asshole posting on this very thread.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The proof of these efforts is the invasion of Alaska and the attack by balloon bombs, two situations and occurrences that are generally forgotten and ignored today.
> ...


It simply confirms the Japanese intent to inflict hostilities on the west coast. Why would a nation go through the effort of balloon bombs and reject opportunities of ordinary sabotage?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Did he ever order them to stop? You want to give him credit for a war that any warm body in office would have had no choice but to address and which was won by our great military and the brave men and women therein, not some arrogant, irresponsible, dishonest, racist scumbag playing with his cigarette holder.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Some German Americans actually participated in sabotage, but every American of German ancestry on the East Coast was not thrown into CONCENTRATION CAMPS.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> The internment of Japanese during WWII prevented Japanese-sponsored sabotage from being inflicted on the west coast of America....




Wrong. By that reasoning, you should be executed to prevent you from jaywalking. The proof that it was justified will be that you don't jaywalk. You're a fucking genius.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Japanese in Japan hide their shameful and animalistic history during WWII from their children. .....




Wrong again.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Japanese in Japan hide their shameful and animalistic history during WWII from their children. Do Japanese Americans  do the same? Do Japanese Americans know how truly horrible and sadistic the WWII Japanese generation of Japan
> ...


I specifically focused on the Japanese generation of Japan. The question is, do Japanese Americans teach their children about how horrible the Japanese of Japan were during WWII.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




I never said that.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Japanese Americans are taught the same history that every other AMERICAN is taught in school, moron.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In 1942, the US was not a bed of racial harmony and understanding
> ...



Yeah, him and Moonglow


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




According to UCLA, among many others.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Now the leftard wants to insist America was a military Dreadnaught in 1941.
Yet another example of the implosion of the public education system.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Now the right wing nut job just displays his trollish ignorance.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh please provide that quote. 

UCLA is rather a big place- is this the official position of the University- or perhaps the unanimous position of all of its thousands of faculty? Or perhaps the entire student body?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



LOL- yeah according to the rabid FDR haters like you.

What did the United States do in World War 2 that ended the Great Depression?

Massive government spending and massive government employment.

And who led all of that?
The Germans and the Japanese.

You said that- you said that the Germans and the Japanese led the government spending by the United States in World War 2.

You will say anything to deny FDR's accomplishments.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The internment of Japanese during WWII prevented Japanese-sponsored sabotage from being inflicted on the west coast of America....
> ...


Although it probably happens, jaywalking is not supposed to be a death penalty crime.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You specifically don't want to talk about the valor of the Japanese Americans who fought so bravely on behalf of our country in World War 2 to focus on some other crap.

Japanese Americans learn the same history all Americans learn.  They are not responsible for the acts of the country that their ancestors came from, any more than I am responsible for the barbarity of the English in Ireland and India.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fact remains FDR left our military unprepared for a war that was obviously coming.
And except for a lot of lucky breaks, would have lost both the Pacific and European Theaters.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Did he ever even know about them?

You blame FDR for an experiment that started before he came into office, continued while he was in office and after he died- despite no evidence he was even aware of them. 

You are just another anti-FDR nutcase.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Great. We would also prevent you from committing mass murder by preemptively executing you. Make sense, genius? Do you live in some bad Sci Fi movie?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It's amazing the FDR cheerleaders are so ignorant they are unaware of the UCLA study.
But then again, their ignorance does explain their support of FDR.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Are you really not following this? Did the military expand and impose a draft in the 1940s just for fun?


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Japanese in Japan are not. And I did not ask about what Japanese Americans were taught in school. I asked what they were taught, meaning to include what they might be taught by their parents. 

bbc.com/news/magazine-21226068


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ah you confuse the opinion of 2 economists from UCLA with UCLA itself.

A common mistake by nutcases like you.

Like I said- there are those like Cole and Ohanian who have reached that conclusion.

And there are others who disagree with both their conclusions- and their reasoning.
The right-wing New Deal conniption fit


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Are you saying that the military did not expand and that the draft was not proposed under FDR's administration?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You are eager to give him credit for a war won by American soldiers and generals, but no blame for yet another outrage that took place on his watch. That is called an apologist.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Are you saying that would not have happened during wartime if someone else were President?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fact remains FDR left our military unprepared for a war that was obviously coming.
> And except for a lot of lucky breaks, would have lost both the Pacific and European Theaters.



Actually, we were remarkably well prepared, considering the isolationist stance of the United States. War just came about 1 year too early. 

The United States had already started the draft, had one of the largest navies in the World, and most of the aircraft and equipment we fought with in WW2 had either been put into production(the B-17) or had been designed and would be in production(P-51).

FDR dragged the United States rather unwillingly into preparing for WW2 at a time when the country was firmly isolationist.

There is no chance we would have lost in the Pacific- even if we had lost our carriers at Pearl or at Midway, our building program was already churning out ships and planes that the Japanese could not hope to keep up with. 

And by 1945 we would have had the atomic bomb. 

We didn't succeed because of lucky breaks- we won some key battles with some lucky breaks- but the war we won because of our troops and our  industrial war production- led by FDR.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It wasn't a study. It was an opinion paper by Cole and Ohanian in 2004 and was met with great criticism because it focused on industrialist data and thus skewed the overall interpretation and general impact on the general population. It totally misrepresents the major theme of trickle down vs trickle up theories which was the key controversy during the economic upturn of the GD and concentrates on the New Deals failure to make trickle down a priority while FDR's and the New Deal were all about promoting a trickle up concept and theory. The paper focused on one area and aspect of the GD and ignored the others.
Perhaps you know of some other paper or actual study I am unaware of. Feel free to provide a link. I am sure I have a link to the Cole-Ohanian paper. If you want it I can try and find it. I have a hard copy for sure.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



FDR was the actual commander in chief and was directly involved with both the industrial expansion of our military industrial capacity and deciding the strategy of our overall war campaign.

As opposed to a horrible experiment he never heard of that started before him and continued after him.

Those kinds of claims just show what nutjobs you anti-FDR's are.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Have you ever set foot in a school in Japan? Ever talk to a History teacher in Japan?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



We don't know what would have happened if anyone else was President.

We do know that FDR did actually lead the country from the depths of the Depression to full employment- from being attacked to the surety of victory.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> ... I did not ask about what Japanese Americans were taught in school. I asked what they were taught, meaning to include what they might be taught by their parents.....




Japanese Americans take History class like everyone else.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Bullshit. Do you really think ANYONE else would not have expanded military spending and instituted a draft while we were at war with Germany and Japan? Now YOU are being as irrational as you are trying to accuse others of being.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



And that has nothing to do with Japanese Americans.

No more than what English are taught in England affects what I teach my kids.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> .....
> 
> We do know that FDR did actually lead the country from the depths of the Depression to full employment- from being attacked to the surety of victory.




No, we don't. All we know regarding his policies is that they prolonged the depression. The circumstances of the war - circumstances that any potted plant occupying the office of President would have had no choice but to address - brought about the end of the depression.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Anyone else might not have been resulted in the United States being at war with Germany and Japan.

And anyone else might not have acted like FDR when war did happen.

You want to blame FDR for both his real faults(Japanese detention camps) and his imagined faults(Tuskegee)- and want to ignore his actual successes.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



Oh actually we do know this for certain. 

FDR took office- unemployment was about 30%
FDR died- unemployment was virtually zero.

United States attacked by foreign enemies while he was in office- and by the time of his death victory by the United States was assured.

We know those happened under FDR's administration- just as we know that he ordered the detention of Americans of Japanese descent.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You think the Tuskegee experiments were imaginary?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ....
> 
> FDR took office- unemployment was about 30%
> FDR died- unemployment was virtually zero......




Because we were at war, not because of his irresponsible economic policies.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Apologists are shameless and irrational.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No, I rely on the news reports, including the one I provided from the Japanese school teacher.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact remains FDR left our military unprepared for a war that was obviously coming.
> ...


In 1940 the entire US military consisted of 450,000 men.  By 1945 it was at the required 12 million man level required to defeat the enemy.

In the first week of the war Japan had sunk every Allied capital ship in the Pacific by air.

In the first week of the war the entire US Army Air Corp in the Philippines lay in smoldering ruins.

Hardly what I call prepared for war.

And yes, America would have negotiated a treaty with Japan had we lost at Midway.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Try finding out what you are talking about first.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


You simply do not understand what all that was happening in that era and how FDR was making a dramatic change to American economics and culture. He was transitioning the economy from one of trickle down to one of trickle up. The New Deal policies and programs did not focus on the investor class and industry to trickle down benefits to the masses. Instead, they focused on  programs for the masses and the theory that when the masses did well, the wealth would trickle up to benefit industry and business. 
You guys also always forget to include the Dust Bowl Storms during that era. FDR had to deal with those catastrophic events that wreaked havoc on the economy during the entire decade of the '30's.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Does it require me going to Japan? Did you find something in the link I provided that you disagreed with?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Stop. Shut up. There is nothing terribly difficult to "understand." Insistence does nothing to support your apologist position.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You might actually understand something if you did, but I don't expect you to.  If you really care to inform yourself (which I doubt), contact the International Journal of Social Education and request a copy of the document "How WWII is Taught in Japanese Classrooms."


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> SO what?
> 
> Here's the thing. The Germans and Italians, besides being much larger ethnic groups, weren't the ones who bombed Pearl Harbor.
> 
> ...







So what?  The facts are there were 5 socialist experiments run in the 1930's.  Germany, Italy, The Soviet Union, Japan, and the USA.  Other than the Japanese who simply murdered anyone they didn't like, they ALL resorted to the use of concentration camps.  All of them.  A thinking person would ask themselves why progressives resort to camps and mass murder to further their goals if their goals were so damned good.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...


You are comparing US internment camps to Nazi death camps and the Soviet Gulag. You are actually making the assertion that American internment camps committed mass murders.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> ......
> You are comparing US internment camps to Nazi death camps and the Soviet Gulag. You are actually making the assertion that American internment camps committed mass murders.





They were all CONCENTRATION CAMPS. The fact that fdr killed far, far fewer in his CONCENTRATION CAMPS doesn't change what they were, nor does it in any way excuse his violation of everything America is supposed to stand for.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No- as I pointed out- you are imagining that FDR was responsible for Tuskagee- which he was no more responsible for than was Eisenhower.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Apologists are shameless and irrational.



The anti-FDR nut jobs are shameless and irrational.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You are imagining he was responsible for winning the war (or responding to it at all).


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



And those 'irresponsible economic policies'?

Oh lets see- massive government spending on buying stuff- which led to employment, and massive government spending on giving Americans government paid for jobs.

Yep- ended the Depression.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No- I am pointing out that he was directly responsible for American policy and strategy which in turn led to the United States winning the war.

In contrast to Tuskagee where he didn't even know about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




The wartime spending was a necessity, beyond the scumbag's choice one way or another. The irresponsible policies were his 'spaghetti on the wall' bullshitting attempts at fucking with the economy in bumbling ignorance during the years before the war that prolonged the depression.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ... Tuskagee where he didn't even know about it.




How do you know that?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Not at all

The world of 1942 was not tolerant of any perceived enemies


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well lets take a look at those numbers- shall we? 

The United States Army had 1.5 million troops by the middle of 1941- months before the war started.
By the end of 1942- the Army had 5.4 million troops. 

The American capital ships- the 8 battleships sunk or damaged at Pearl- were battleships- and what won the war in the Pacific were carriers.

T_he Japanese and Allied aircraft carrier fleets were fairly balanced at the start of the war. The Japanese had ten aircraft carriers, but only six were first-line carriers capable of operating large air groups. The Americans had seven aircraft carriers, one of which (the Ranger) never served in the Pacific because of its design flaws. The other six were comparable to their Japanese counterparts, but they were committed piecemeal to the Pacific theater because of the priority given to the European war. The British did not have a single carrier in the Far East when war broke out, but had deployed four carriers to Ceylon by 1943 that were roughly equivalent in fighting power to the four Japanese light carriers.

Both sides completed additional carriers during the war, but the Allies had a tremendous advantage in new naval construction. The Japanese completed six fleet carriers, four light carriers, and approximately seven escort carriers during the war. *The United States completed seventeen fleet carriers of the Essex class, eleven light carriers of the Independence class, and 77 escort carriers, *while the British were able to complete a total of thirteen fleet carriers and 41 escort carriers during the time span of the Pacific War. The Japanese would have been overwhelmed even if they had been able to maintain a unit-for-unit quality advantage.
The Pacific War Online Encyclopedia: Aircraft Carriers_

In 1941- the United States built more military planes than Germany and Japan combined- 
The National WWII Museum | New Orleans: Learn: For Students: WWII by the Numbers: Wartime Production

By 1943 the United States was building 85,000 planes a year- more than Germany, Japan and the Soviet Union combined.

The United States was an industrial juggernaut. Admiral Yamamoto knew this and warned the Japanese government against attacking the United States. 


Why am I not surprised by anyone who is so blind to FDR's accomplishments also believes that the United States would have surrendered so quickly after being attacked?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ... Tuskagee where he didn't even know about it.
> ...



Because you haven't produced a single piece of evidence that he did.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


My grandmother was a German citizen during WWII. She was investigated by the FBI but never locked up. The German butcher she used belonged to the Nazi Bundt and spouted pro-Hitler rhetoric. He spent  the duration of the war in a camp.


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...


People try to justify FDR (Michelle Malkin put in yeoman work ) but FDR had a history of anti oriental prejudice going back to the Wilson administration.  If he had survived the war he would have shipped the Japanese all back


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...






That's not how it works. You made a claim.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Only 3 carriers were in the Pacific to counter Japanese aggression. 
If you want to proclaim FDRs post war military build up yet remain blind to his keeping our military weak for the years prior, there is little debating you on the topic. 
Nations do not attack nations who are stronger. Never happens.


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 20, 2016)

The US historically had a miniscule army and a micro navy.   The navy was kept small  by treaty.  This is the way politicians in both parties wanted it.  FDR did what the the people wanted

After the World went crazy and the shooting started FDR knew soon or late the US would be involved.  We were too rich and too tiny a military to stay out.  FDR began a crash program of preparedness, but it was too little.  People in the US didn't want to get involved in Europe, even less did we want to get involved in Asia.  

The Japanese and German high command didn't realize how much economic capacity we had.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Nonsense. Not a single battleship was sunk at Pearl Harbor. Two were "lost in action" but the harbor was actually too shallow for them to sink. They only went down far enough for their hulks to rest on the bottom with their decks above water and able to be repaired. There were six other battleships there and while damaged, they were all repaired and returned to service. In addition, not a single carrier was even damaged.

Here is a link giving details.

historynewsnetwork.org/article/32489


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Not a single battleship was sunk at Pearl Harbor.


They just liked resting on the harbor bottom?
Lord people are so ignorant of history.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> The US historically had a miniscule army and a micro navy.   The navy was kept small  by treaty.  This is the way politicians in both parties wanted it.  FDR did what the the people wanted
> 
> After the World went crazy and the shooting started FDR knew soon or late the US would be involved.  We were too rich and too tiny a military to stay out.  FDR began a crash program of preparedness, but it was too little.  People in the US didn't want to get involved in Europe, even less did we want to get involved in Asia.
> 
> The Japanese and German high command didn't realize how much economic capacity we had.


You're blaming FDR's lack of leadership in keeping the military too small you know.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...













The only difference between us and them is the fact that Americans at that time were more ethical and cared more about human beings (several thousand Japanese still died in the camps however).  They had not been under the thumb of progressivism long enough for that to have been beaten out of them.  We get people like that in government from time to time.  But they are vastly outnumbered by the regular people in government.  Progressivism however promotes that sort of thing so humanity, and caring about human life, is not a progressive trait.

If it were there wouldn't be the murder of over 100 million people to their credit.


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 20, 2016)

FDR was a politician first and foremost.  IF FDR had expanded the military to the size required we would be talking about president Wilkie.  He liked being president, and he didn't believe the Japanese would retaliate like that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> FDR was a politician first and foremost.  IF FDR had expanded the military to the size required we would be talking about president Wilkie.  He liked being president, and he didn't believe the Japanese would retaliate like that.


I agree, he cared more about himself than keeping America safe.  Pretty much like what we've got now.


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 20, 2016)

Would Wilkie done better?

I would prefer the idea of president wilkie.  But I don't believe he would have us better prepared.

Of course, not being so much an anti Japanese bigot he wouldn't have us fighting a two front war from the get go.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> Would Wilkie done better?
> 
> I would prefer the idea of president wilkie.  But I don't believe he would have us better prepared.
> 
> Of course, not being so much an anti Japanese bigot he wouldn't have us fighting a two front war from the get go.


Would he have a choice after Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


His policies prolonged recovery in private industry and business and for the investor class. The New Deal policies and programs speeded up recovery for the masses and working class. Those policies and programs were used for decades by every President and Congress that followed. Some of them are still being used today. The benefits of the of the trickle up policies are still being used today for sure.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single battleship was sunk at Pearl Harbor.
> ...


I provided a link explaining how the ships hulls, resting on the harbor bottom, protruded above the water which enabled them to be salvaged and repaired. Read the link for the details and specifics for each ship.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Salvaged after being SUNK.
2 ships were not sunk at Pearl Harbor, they were "lost in action"?  Where do you get your comedy from?


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Your claim that thousands of Japanese died in internment camps appears to be an outrageous lie. My research indicates about a dozen deaths from altercations and escaping attempts and a handful of deaths from what was judged as inadequate medical attention.  These are similar numbers as would have occurred in any regular city of the same population except for the escape attempts which are not differentiated from altercations in the research I have seen. 
Show a link to substantiate your claim of thousands of Japanese dying while in the camps.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> ...



I don't doubt that FDR was a racist when it came to Japanese- certainly by our standards there were few from that era that would not be considered racists. 

But there is absolutely nothing to support your claim.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yet the very same spending you claim prolonged the Depression- ended the Depression. 

Both by the government to both hire unemployed Americans and to pay for things to be built.

So how did massive government spending both prolong the Depression and end it?


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Would Wilkie done better?
> ...


Roosevelt started a stupid pointless dispute with the japanese.  If he was less a dim bigot we wouldn't have had pearl


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> The US historically had a miniscule army and a micro navy.   The navy was kept small  by treaty.  This is the way politicians in both parties wanted it.  FDR did what the the people wanted
> 
> After the World went crazy and the shooting started FDR knew soon or late the US would be involved.  We were too rich and too tiny a military to stay out.  FDR began a crash program of preparedness, but it was too little.  People in the US didn't want to get involved in Europe, even less did we want to get involved in Asia.
> 
> The Japanese and German high command didn't realize how much economic capacity we had.



The Navy was not 'kept small' by treaty. I presume you are speaking of the Washington Naval Treaty

_The scrapping of existing or planned capital ships to give a 5:51.75:1.75 ratio of tonnage with Britain, the United States, Japan, France and Italy respectively._

So by treaty- the United States was to be the same size as Great Britain- and larger than that of Japan.

And the Japanese high command was aware of the American industrial capabalities

Isoroku Yamamoto, who later masterminded the Attack on Pearl Harbor, argued that Japan should remain in the treaty. His opinion was more complex, however, in that he believed the United States could outproduce Japan by a greater factor than the 5:3 ratio because of the huge US production advantage of which he was an expert since he had served with the Japanese Embassy in Washington. "Anyone who has seen the auto factories in Detroit and the oil-fields in Texas", he commented after the signing of the treaty, "knows that Japan lacks the power for a naval race with America." 

Hitler dismissed the American industrial capacity- it is doubtful that the rest of the German high command did. One of Hitler more stupid mistakes was to declare war on the United States.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...


A dispute about the Japanese invasion of Nanking?


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



'stupid pointless dispute'?

Japan was at war in the east- in China and in Vietnam and threatening other parts of Asia. Japan had attacked an American war ship. 

While FDR did successfully lead the United States to the destruction of the Empire of Japan- the leaders of Japan are to blame for that.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Japan did attack a country that was stronger. 

The United States.

Which is why Japan lost.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...









Below are some sources for you to look at.  The nominal death toll is around 2200.  The problem is there weren't great records kept for obvious reasons.  Auschwitz had more Jews die from starvation and poor medical care than were actually outright murdered.  The same is true in the Internment camps.  The majority of the Japanese died from stress, inability to cope with the change in weather they were subjected to by being taken from the lush coast and deposited in the arid desert.  

The majority of the Japanese died due to neglect and emotional distress.  None of which would have occurred if your hero hadn't ripped them from their homes, put them on trains and shipped them to parts unknown.  All in direct violation of their Civil Rights which, we all know, you progressives hate.

Kent, Deborah. _The tragic history of the Japanese Internment Camps_. New Jersey: n.p., 2008. Print. 5

“Relocation Camps.” _Relocation Camps_. N.p., n.d. Web. 3 May 2010. <http://mcel.pacificu.edu/‌as/‌students/‌lwash/‌camps.html>. 3

Japanese American Internment Camps. United Streaming, 2003. United Streaming. Web. 5 May 2010. <http://player.discoveryeducation.com/‌index.cfm?
guidAssetId=9CA33ABC-605D-4B10-A121-E408661DD637&blnFromSearch=1&productcode=US>. 6

Home | Japanese American National Museum


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I am using definitions used by the US Navy and I provided a link to make my case. I can not force a person to read a link. If you want to use your own made up definition you have a right to do so. I prefer using actual definitions instead of made up ones. 
Here is the link again.

historynewsnetwork.org/article/32489


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > The US historically had a miniscule army and a micro navy.   The navy was kept small  by treaty.  This is the way politicians in both parties wanted it.  FDR did what the the people wanted
> ...


They really should have listened to Yamamoto.  
Foreigners believe we are sieve of secrets.  We kept the secret of knowing their diplomatic codes.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The only link you provided that works is the one to the museum and there is nothing there in regards to deaths at intenment camps that I could find.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No, your link is to the personal opinions of one person.  If you want to argue that a ship underwater sitting in the bottom is not sunk, then Orwell was right.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> The US historically had a miniscule army and a micro navy.   The navy was kept small  by treaty.  This is the way politicians in both parties wanted it.  FDR did what the the people wanted
> 
> .





Bullshit he did. He lied and said what he thought the people wanted to hear.



Btw, the US Navy was the largest in the world by 1920.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> FDR was a politician first and foremost.  IF FDR had expanded the military to the size required we would be talking about president Wilkie.  He liked being president, and he didn't believe the Japanese would retaliate like that.






Yes he did.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The Great Depression, like all depressions, hurt working people the most, so prolonging it hurt them the most.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





Exactly wrong.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well the ones hurt most were the unworking people.

The working people- and unworking people- hurt most by the depression- were the ones helped most by Roosevelt- which is why he was so popular among with American voters.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


America was on the run in the Pacific playing cat and mouse for the first 3 years of the war, with us as the mouse.
Thems the facts.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > The US historically had a miniscule army and a micro navy.   The navy was kept small  by treaty.  This is the way politicians in both parties wanted it.  FDR did what the the people wanted
> ...












And mainly obsolete.  In that era a Dreadnought class of warship was virtually untouchable by a pre-dreadnought class of ship.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The war turned after Midway in June 42


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...








Untrue.  June 4-6, the Battle of Midway and we were going on the offensive after that battle.  The Japanese were able to get local superiority in limited areas, such as the Guadalcanal area, but after Midway we were primarily on the hunt.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


And that was 1942........Japan had no industrial capacity for rebuilding the lost carriers.....


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Thems a heap big pile of steer manure.

December 7, 1941 Japan attacked the United States.
June 1942- the decisive Battle of Midway- the United States destroyed the majority of Japans carrier fleet and carrier aircraft- the turning point of the Pacific War.
By June of 1942, Japan had reached the peak of its expansion- 6 months after the attack. They had two fleet carriers left in action. 
From June 1942 to VE day, Japan was on the losing end of a war of attrition- losing ships, planes and pilots they could not replace while the United States churned out ships that had been started before the war, new planes and pilots.

The U.S. went on the offensive in August 1942 landing at Guadalcanal. All of the invasions from that point onward was by the allies landing against the Japanese.

Why you imagine that the United States was on the run until December 1944 is just bizarrely ignorant.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Guadicanal was a defensive move in order to keep the Japanese from cutting off Australia.  We could have easily lost when the US Navy was forced to retreat.  Two good friends of mine were there.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...









Favorite democrat tactic of manufacturing dependency.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...










The Canal was indeed a preemptive attack to prevent the Japanese from finishing their airfield.  Annnnnd, it began two months after the decisive Battle of Midway, so is in reality the beginning of the attack on Japanese positions in the Pacific which led inexorably to the utter Japanese defeat just three years later.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Favorite Conservative tactic: attack FDR because he tried to help the working class that they ignored.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No arguement there.  But the topic is the insistence of some here that America was militarily superior to Japan Dec 1941.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








Shameless, dishonest fucking apologist.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...











When Japan attacked we weren't.  However, less than one year later we were.  Dominantly so.  We were in fact so dominant that the War Department KNEW we were going to win the war by the middle of 1943 and began cancelling ship orders.  Hell they began cancelling all sorts of armaments orders.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And Hitler tried to help the working class too, doesn't qualify him for praise either.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No- you claimed that a weaker country never attacked a stronger country- and the United States was stronger on December 6, 1941 than Japan.

Militarily? Arguable- the United States had to protect two coasts.

But stronger- yes- Admiral Yamamoto had warned Japan that we were.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Probably more like 43, but yes, the war machine was in gear.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...











If he was trying to help the working class why did they not do better?  Just like now the wealthy did extremely well under FDR but the working class didn't.  I know, I was actually alive at the time he was POTUS ( a mere baby) so got to witness the good, with the bad.  Had it not been for WWII the USA would STILL be in a Great Depression.  FDR's policies didn't help us get out at all and in fact prolonged the misery far longer than it would have if left to settle naturally.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Another favorite Conservative tactic is to bring Hitler into the conservation. 

Tell me which of these programs promoted by FDR for the working class do you despise the most?
Social Security?
Unemployment Insurance?
The GI Bill?
Bank Depositors Insurance?

And tell me why those remind you of Hitler?


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








This is false.  The Japanese military was far stronger than the US on December 7th.  You simply have no clue what you are talking about.  The only reason why we were able to bounce back as quick as we did is because a military genius by the name of George Marshall had defied FDR's wishes and set the best people he could find in positions of power within industry and the military so that when the war came, as he knew it would, we would be able to prevail.  Were it not for him we would be speaking German or Japanese and the world would be a much different, and violent place.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


America was filled with a bunch of isolationist pacifists in 41.  If we had lost our carriers at Midway FDR would have likely been negotiating with Japan to save Hawaii.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...









Nope.  We floated more ships in 1942 than the Japanese did in the entire war.  They were crushed under the weight of our production.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



As I have pointed out- World War 2 were FDR's policies on steroids- the very massive government spending and government employment programs that Conservatives claim didn't work did in fact work in World War 2.

By the end of World War 2 the middle class was wealthier than it had been in any time in American history- and the GI Bill primed the pump for those returning GI to be able to go to school, buy homes and start business's.

I was not alive during that time but my mom and dad were, and they witnessed the good and the bad also. 
FDR came to office with around 30% unemployment- and when he died in office there was virtually no unemployment.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...










That's because progressives the world over LOVED Hitler, Stalin and Mussolini.  They absolutely envied his dictatorial powers.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yeah- no surprise that you think Americans were that wimpy.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So the GI Bill reminds you of Hitler?

How odd.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...










No it wasn't.  FDR ran away from war.  Hell, two months before the Japanese attack Topp sunk the USS Reuben James and FDR did nothing about it.  Face it, FDR was an isolationist who's ass was saved by the military genius of Marshall.


----------



## Camp (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


By 1940, unemployment was down to 9.6%.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








Favored tactic (and a complete loser) of progressives everywhere  is to misrepresent the statements of those you are arguing against.  Epic fail little clown.  Epic fail.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Tim McVeigh thought he was helping the working class too.  Doesn't earn him praise.
Results earn praise.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


With the asterisk that most of the tonnage was Liberty ships destined for the Atlantic.  
Bottom line here is the pathetic effort to say FDR had us prepared for World War 2.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Truth


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Tell me again why Tim McVeigh reminds you of the GI Bill?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You tell us.  You're the one using trying to help people as a qualifier for praise.
I am simply pointing out your qualifier is idiotic.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



This was the question I asked- and you responded to

_Another favorite Conservative tactic is to bring Hitler into the conservation.

Tell me which of these programs promoted by FDR for the working class do you despise the most?
Social Security?
Unemployment Insurance?
The GI Bill?
Bank Depositors Insurance?

And tell me why those remind you of Hitler?_

Like a good Conservative Sheeple_- _you didn't actually respond to my post- you just evoked Hitler again.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



God forbid we have a President who actually tries to help Americans.

Goes against everything Conservatives believe.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...










Yes, FDR had actively worked against the military for years.  Anyone claiming he set us up for victory is either an ignorant political hack or a simple moron.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...










Why is it then that their "trying" always, and I mean ALWAYS enriches the wealthy and takes Civil Rights and wealth away from the middle class.  How is that that is ALWAYS the result.  Tell you what.  I will gladly forgo any "trying" any of your imbeciles wishes to engage in on my behalf.  Tell them to leave me the fuck alone and I will do just fine without their "help".


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So tell me how the GI Bill 'always enriched' the wealthy- and took away Civil Rights - and wealth from the Middle Class?

I understand if you don't want Social Security Benefits or Unemployment benefits- but millions and millions of Americans did then- and do now.  The working class- not the elite.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



LOL.....anyone who makes your claims is a moron.

Despite your best efforts to hate FDR- you cannot take away the fact that he was the President who led the United States to victory in World War 2- he was the one who initiated the build up that started in 1939- and the one who pushed the conversion of our industrial capacity that was needed to win WW2.

The OP was absolutely right- Japanese Internment was a crime- FDR was guilty of it- and applauded by most of America for it.

But he was a great war leader- and brought us through both the Depression and World War 2.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Many Americans were misguided wimps.  Even Lindbergh was suckered into being a Hitler worshiper.


----------



## regent (Apr 20, 2016)

If FDR and the Democrat party were so hated by the Japanese-Americans after the internment camps why did they join the American army after Pearl, but then voted Democratic when Hawaii was admitted as a state. What political party did Senator Inouye belong to? Wonder if the Japanese-Americans still vote Democratic?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Many Americans were misguided wimps..



That hasn't changed


----------



## MaryL (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, 100%. But hindsight is always 20/20. My dad hated the Japanese, ( he was shot  on the island of  Attu by a Japanese soldier ) but he never EVER ever  said  Japanese were evil, not once. The Japanese did some  horrific things, too. My next door neighbor is Japanese and was put in a internment camp. Damn, that really breaks my heart,  what can you do? Nobody put Germans or Italians in camps and confiscated their stuff.


----------



## regent (Apr 20, 2016)

I could never get used to the idea of the Japanese cutting off the heads of some prisoners.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





By throwing them in concentration camps?


----------



## Picaro (Apr 22, 2016)

Ah ... it's April, tax time, so Unkatare looks at his income and decides to snivel about not getting big bucks for just being Japanese again.

Give it up; the reparations train left the depot a long time ago, and this silly gibberish about it all being 'unjustified' is as much nonsense as believing Americans were somehow more racist and evul than anybody else, despite all the evidence the minorities who cry the most about it have far worse records of routine racism and oppression than the U.S. ever had on it's worst day, especially the Japanese. And besides, most of the violence against Japanese back then was committed by... (drum roll please) *FILLIPINOS*, and recent immigrants for eastern europe... apparently they had good reason not to like Japanese; they probably knew them better than anybody else.

. Ok ok thanks for the applause, that's enough already, and you're welcome.

Facts:

The so-called 'loyal' Japanese constantly cheered and supported the Japanese butchery throughout Asia, held fund raisers for the troops, all that stuff, the usual.

Despite the efforts of Japanese intelligence agents actively recruiting among the American Japanese communities, not one was ever turned in by these innocent, hapless 'loyal' people, so we can just laugh at the supposed 'loyalty'.

There was the fact that  some Japanese in Hawaii actively aided and armed a downed Japanese pilot and tried to start an insurgency, only to be gunned down, an incident that was the primary impetus for the so-called 'fear', which is actually just taking the side of caution at the outbreak of a war where you have just had your major Pacific base bombed.

In other words, it's still a stupid and ridiculous claim that it was all 'unjustified', no change since the last ridiculous FDR bashing exercise. I guess repeating it over and over again will somehow make it true or something.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2016)

Picaro said:


> ...
> 
> The so-called 'loyal' Japanese.....






What Is The Most Decorated Military Unit In US History?


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 22, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The war changed the US and made us into a different country.  It is a truism that both sides loose wars,  some just do worse


----------



## Picaro (Apr 22, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> *As I have pointed out- World War 2 were FDR's policies on steroids- the very massive government spending and government employment programs that Conservatives claim didn't work did in fact work in World War 2.*
> 
> By the end of World War 2 the middle class was wealthier than it had been in any time in American history- and the GI Bill primed the pump for those returning GI to be able to go to school, buy homes and start business's.
> .



Yes, this has been pointed out numerous times to the FDR haters, but they aren't even aware of their cognitive dissonance in essentially admitting FDR wasn't spending nearly enough before the war spending kicked in, and not what they think they're saying. lol

They are also saying all kinds of rationing, limiting corporate profits to 5% or less, and other wartime measures worked, everything *but* laissez faire and 'free markets', but they just come up with ever more bizarre handwaves for all for that as well.

The ' middle class' before WW II was small for most of American history, really, and didn't become large until after the war, again as a result of unions, higher wages, and an expansion of the education systems, and a large demographic with disposable income came along.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2016)

What ended fdr's prolonged depression wasn't increased war spending, it was the END of the war and the lifting of artificial controls over the economy.


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 22, 2016)

What with rationing and government controls, everyone was in poverty,  but poverty for a common purpose  during the war..   The release from controls and the pent up demand caused the *post war* boom in the economy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 22, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > *As I have pointed out- World War 2 were FDR's policies on steroids- the very massive government spending and government employment programs that Conservatives claim didn't work did in fact work in World War 2.*
> ...




You indocterated moron, you forgot the biggest God Damn thing



*The rest of the world was in ruins and didn't catch up to us till the 80s *



God Damn liberals are so fucking ignorant of history 


.


----------



## regent (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Wait until the historians rate the presidents again and then they become communists, ignorant of true American patriotic history, and government historians.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 23, 2016)

regent said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Yes. These dishonest astro-turfers always just change the subject and move on to the next made up ideological gibberish, and continue to contradict themselves over and over and over again. And they claim 'everybody else' is just 'indoctrinated' and 'ignorant of history'. Truly hilarious stuff.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2016)

Picaro said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Always change the subject fool?

The God damn Unemployment rate shot back up to 19% in 1938 ....


The war is what gave us prosperity for the next 40 years.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Yes, we're aware of how Republicans were blocking him in an election year. And the employment rate continued to climb back up after a few months, just as it started climbing almost immediately after his his first election gave the country hope instead of more Republican devastatin and misery, so you're still without any kind of historical facts for your fantasies.

Keep trying, though; it's fun reading the desperation and insanity in all the crank posts.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...





bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



The right wing will always condemn FDR's  stimulus policies which put people back to  work, while building infrastructure, as failed socialist policy.  They will always then say that WW2 is what got USA out of the depression.   How can they think that wartime spending, which mostly went into blowing things up, more of a way of getting a country out of a depression, than peacetime stimulus spending, which went mostly towards building things up?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> What ended fdr's prolonged depression wasn't increased war spending, it was the END of the war and the lifting of artificial controls over the economy.








.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...








.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...









.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...





How fucking dense and history illiterate are you?

Again the world was in ruins after WWII 

Who do you think manufactured and sold them the goods to rebuild?


Fucking retards.



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...





Don't look at FACTS stupid shit


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




Don't ever let FACTS get in the way of a good liberal myth....


US steel production during and after the war....



*History of the iron and steel industry in the United States*



Graph of US iron and steel production, 1900-2014, data from USGS
The US iron and steel industry has paralleled the industry in other countries in technological developments. In the 1800s, the US switched from charcoal to coke in ore smelting, adopted the Bessemer process, and saw the rise of very large integrated steel mills. In the 20th century, the US industry successively adopted the open hearth process, then the basic oxygen furnace. *Since the American industry peaked in the 1940s and 1950s*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2016)

Picaro said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




You libs always amuse me...

How many millions of jobs directly and indirectly did the Interstate highway system create in the 1950s?



Why was it built?


*For War


*
On June 29, 1956, President Dwight Eisenhower signed the Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956. The bill created a 41,000-mile “*National System of Interstate and Defense Highways” *that would, according to Eisenhower, eliminate unsafe roads, inefficient routes, traffic jams and all of the other things that got in the way of “speedy, safe transcontinental travel.” At the same time, highway advocates argued, “in case of atomic attack on our key cities, the road net [would] permit quick evacuation of target areas.” For all of these reasons, the 1956 law declared that the construction of an elaborate expressway system was “essential to the national interest.”



The Interstate Highway System - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com



.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> [Q
> God Damn liberals are so fucking ignorant of history
> 
> 
> .



Idiot Conservatives- so determined to revise history to malign the man who led the United States out of the Depression and to victory in World War 2.

I expect any time now you will be claiming the United States lost World War 2 so you can blame FDR for that too.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



What massive government spending and government employment helped the United States economy?

Why yes it did.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What ended fdr's prolonged depression wasn't increased war spending, it was the END of the war and the lifting of artificial controls over the economy.
> ...


.


----------



## Camp (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


It was originally a concept and plan formulated by FDR in the 30's that had nothing to do with national security. The national security aspect was just an issue to help get it's approval through congress when Eisenhower decided to promote FDR's idea.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 23, 2016)

And the interstate highway system was a huge benefit to business as well.

Morons just can't read their own sources correctly, either; all they know is the Hive says 'FDR BAD !!!!!" and then dutifully run out and spam message boards with the drivel.

the claim everybody was poor during WW II is some pretty funny stuff; in fact they spent less on consumer goods as most production went into the war effort rather than into golf clubs or Cabbage Patch dolls and the like.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

10 Shameful Facts About Japanese-American Internment - Listverse


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 23, 2016)

meanwhile a nisse german became a 5 star in charge of all policy via a vis the germans in the war


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2016)

Camp said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...





Camp said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




Learn some more.....


National Defense Highway System


*
In 1919, Lt. Colonel Dwight D. Eisenhower accompanied the Army's first transcontinental motor convoy from Washington, DC, to San Francisco, thereby forming an image in the future President's mind of a system of cross continental highways that eventually led to the concept of the National Defense Highway System. During*_* World War II, Gen. Eisenhower saw the advantages Germany enjoyed because of the autobahn network.*_ He also noted the enhanced mobility of the Allies when they fought their way into Germany. President Eisenhower established the Highway Trust Fund to create a funding mechanism that enabled the United States to build a national road network similar to the German Autobahthereby forming an image in the future President's mind of a system of cross continental highways that eventually led to the concept of the National Defense Highway System. During World War II, Gen. Eisenhower saw the advantages Germany enjoyed because of the autobahn network. He also noted the enhanced mobility of the Allies when they fought their way into Germany. President Eisenhower established the Highway Trust Fund to create a funding mechanism that enabled the United States to build a national road network similar to the German Autobah


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

"A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.

A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

"Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers."


----------



## Camp (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You skipped the second paragraph of your own link that gives FDR credit and points to the Federal-Aid Highway Act's of 1938 and 1944. Your link.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 23, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...



the political enforcement of *Jim Crow* was entirely in *Democratic *hands just sayin


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



In your own words, the war bailed america from the depression.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





bear513 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Following your reasoning, America needs to go to war now and then just to bring back a good economy. And you have the charts to prove it!!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Colorado Governor Ralph L. Carr (1939-1943)

_“*America is made up of men and women from the four corners of the earth, of every racial origin and nationality. It is truly the melting pot of the world. There is no place here for the man who thinks that his people or those who speak his language are in turn entitled to preference over any others. When we reach the United States, we have been transformed into new people, and we have left behind us everything but our memories and our relatives. We have become new men and women with new interests and new devotions and new loyalties.*_

* “I am not in sympathy with those who demand that all evacuees be placed in concentration camps, regardless of their American citizenship or of the legality of their presence here. Our Constitution guarantees to every man, before he is deprived of his freedom, that there be charges and proof of misconduct in a fair hearing.”*


----------



## Picaro (Apr 23, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



He has no clue as to what he's saying; they never do.

Note that nobody has to defend a thing FDR did to point out the flaws in their propaganda, it's so ridiculously contradictory.

And thanks to everyone for ignoring Unkotare's sniveling and not feeding the little troll. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> 10 Shameful Facts About Japanese-American Internment - Listverse



See if you stuck to how shameful the Japanese Internment camps were and the indictment of FDR for that- you would be correct.

But you demonstrate your intellectual dishonesty by driving that clown car down the highway where you accuse FDR of everything else you can think of including the Tuskogee experiments.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Colorado Governor Ralph L. Carr (1939-1943)
> 
> _“*America is made up of men and women from the four corners of the earth, of every racial origin and nationality. It is truly the melting pot of the world. There is no place here for the man who thinks that his people or those who speak his language are in turn entitled to preference over any others. When we reach the United States, we have been transformed into new people, and we have left behind us everything but our memories and our relatives. We have become new men and women with new interests and new devotions and new loyalties.*_
> 
> * “I am not in sympathy with those who demand that all evacuees be placed in concentration camps, regardless of their American citizenship or of the legality of their presence here. Our Constitution guarantees to every man, before he is deprived of his freedom, that there be charges and proof of misconduct in a fair hearing.”*



The only American governor to speak out against Japanese internment.

A courageous man at a time when American sentiment ran so firmly against Japanese Americans.

I give credit to George Bush for so forcefully addressing the issue after 9/11 to prevent a similar backlash against Muslim Americans.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 10 Shameful Facts About Japanese-American Internment - Listverse
> ...






Your insistence has no bearing on reality. The scumbag was the piece of shit he was.


----------



## mak5 (Apr 25, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the camps were not only set up for Japanese, but also Italian citizens.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SO what?
> ...


Actually, German and Italian Americans were sent to interment camps.


----------



## regent (Apr 26, 2016)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


As I remember most of the German and Italian suspects were already ID by the government and picked up early, the Japanese were not, but there was an abnormal fear upon the land. The same fear many experienced during the McCarthy period and will experience again in the future. There were even a few movies made about the fear Americans felt, but only after the fear was gone, and we could laugh at our fear.


----------



## Picaro (May 14, 2016)

regent said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They rounded up over 1,600 suspect Japanese, with another 3,500 running around, according to the Federal agent in Scat Boi's own OP, with 10's of thousands of recent Japanese immigrants who had no hope of obtaining citizenship and thus no real reason to immigrate, and then there were the Japanese intelligence officers in the U.S. before the war studying Indian languages, for the obvious reasons; they wouldn't have been doing that if they weren't intending to start a war with us.


----------



## Unkotare (May 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> "A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."





.


----------



## Unkotare (May 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers."




.


----------



## Unkotare (May 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...





...


----------



## regent (May 14, 2016)

Maybe these periods have to be lived through to understand them. Certainly some seventy years later it looks different to people now than it did then. When the war ended, thanks to the Japanese-Americans such as the 442nd, the fear and prejudice was ending and full citizenship was now being opened for many. Best yet, they continued to vote for the party of  FDR.
Still, knowing what we know now it was a mistake.


----------



## Picaro (May 14, 2016)

Native Americans were also very patriotic, though the modern revisionists would have us believe they weren't and that we killed them all or something. I can't think of an ethnic group that wasn't almost totally patriotic, which wouldn't be the case if those evul WASPS n Xians had created this massive hell hole of death and oppression narrative that is being fed to kids the last couple of decades in schools.


----------



## whitehall (May 15, 2016)

fortunately for democrat administrations the media writes the history books and the media has been kind to democrat administrations during the entire 20th century. FDR appointed a former KKK member to the supreme court and Justice Black in turn wrote the majority opinion that justified incarcerating Americans without due process. It's about the worst decision in supreme court history. Anyway if the emergency measure was in the slightest bit successful or it made sense you could give it some credit but unfortunately it did nothing of the kind. The espionage danger was really in Hawaii but the government needed the Hawiian Japanese to make coffee for the Admirals so they were not incarcerated.


----------



## regent (May 17, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lefties ignore history worse than they do biology.


One of the complaints against America's professional historians is that they are a bunch of liberals. So what do you think of the best American historian's conclusion that FDR was the greatest American president?


----------



## Unkotare (May 17, 2016)

regent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lefties ignore history worse than they do biology.
> ...





Fallacy - again


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 2, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...


.^^^^^^^


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 3, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> .^^^^^^^



Poop Face struggles to be taken seriously. Bumping old threads he lost in is just sad.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 3, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Some people still parrot the "for national security!" lie behind one of the several fallacious excuses for the CONCENTRATION CAMPS that vile scumbag fdr ran IN THE UNITED STATES, violating the most basic rights of US CITIZENS during WWII.
> 
> The criminal roosevelt administration knew damn well the population targeted for fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS did NOT represent a threat to the nation.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 3, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Poop Face struggles to be taken seriously. Bumping old threads he lost in is just sad.



And quoting himself over and over again.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 3, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Have you ever set foot in a school in Japan? Ever talk to a History teacher in Japan?


.


----------

